# looking for members in polk county



## Mullins86 (Jul 13, 2014)

we have a nice tract of land (1333 acres) off hwy 100 near dry creek in cedartown ga its 786 acres in one spot and and 547 acres in another location off of potash rd we are looking for few more members for this season there will be a total of 23 members total our rules are quota managed 2 bucks 4 does both bucks must have four on one side and outside the ears each members spouse and child under 18 is also considered members dues are $500 a year. the name of our club is Short Pines and Tall Tines if you are interested and would like more info call or text(preferred) at 678-877-2643 joe


----------



## Mullins86 (Jul 13, 2014)

also there is a pin in pin out board


----------



## catch5 (Jul 14, 2014)

Could you pm me with exact locations of the property and any other info about the club. Thanks jason


----------



## Mullins86 (Jul 19, 2014)

ok guys there are only a couple spots left. you'll need to contact me asap if interested. i can not hold a spot for u. also the two buck four doe limit applies for every members kids or spouse hunts on your limit no exceptions.


----------



## Mullins86 (Aug 25, 2014)

[/IMG]


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Aug 25, 2014)

Any openings?


----------



## Mullins86 (Aug 25, 2014)

We still have openings as of right now I've tried to post pics here but can check us out on face book you'll see our camp, maps ,and some of our deer short pines and tall tines on facebook


----------



## Mullins86 (Aug 29, 2014)

We are gonna be out at the club most of the weekend if y'all would like to take a look at the property still have a few openings


----------



## Mullins86 (Sep 5, 2014)

OK guys we are now full thanks


----------



## rtown246ac (Oct 8, 2014)

Why did you guys not re-up the lease on Potash ?


----------

